# chest waxing!!



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so i was in town today and the misses said i should wax my chest so i thought id man up and do it, BAD MISTAKE it hurt like fcuk and i only 3/4 of the way thro i need a break,

DOES EVERYONE ON HERE WAX OR SHAVE OR WHAT??? :tongue:


----------



## leeal (Jan 1, 2010)

shave my back not man enough to have it waxed lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I use a gem featherweight se razor, or a cut throat depending on what i fancy.


----------



## kukuzza (Aug 15, 2010)

I use wax almost on all body, and chest is the most painful to do, so I alternate 1 time by razor under the shower, and 1 by hurting wax :cursing:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

had chest and shoulders waxed once, MISTAKE! my skin wasn't the same for two years after. besides that the pain was insane. shave every time now, take it down with electric then close with razor.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

you get it done in a salon mate?

im getting my chest shoulders and back done before my hols, i know the girl from the salon well and shes told me it wont hurt much

hope shes not lying :laugh:


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Roco said:


> you get it done in a salon mate?
> 
> im getting my chest shoulders and back done before my hols, i know the girl from the salon well and shes told me it wont hurt much
> 
> hope shes not lying :laugh:


She's lying :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

ricdan said:


> She's lying :thumbup1:


Yup! She is! :laugh:

I waxed my back once and i come up in a rash! Never again :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

most of the birds on here wax their chests but the blokes clipper


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol ureil u calling me a bird huh? lol if wax didnt hurt so much blokes would always do it and u know it. womens pain barrier is completely different to mens!!:laugh:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

i use veet its the boll0cks, smells a bit funky but does the job, shaving gives me a little rash and waxing makes me cry, i just paste some veet on 5 min before a shower and it all just comes away with the little scraper thing they give you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I've tried waxing, shaving, veet, even an epilator.

Honestly, waxing is my favorite, lasts the longest, not that painful, well it is haha but its only for 20-30mins!

Waxing lasts the longest, then epilating (worst pain I have ever felt, don't try it!), then veet (which actually lasts quite a long time, and im convinced it comes back finer?) then shaving, which works, but its such a chore!


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Continuous waxing discourages hair growth too, making them grow back thinner!

At least that's what they say.... Hopefully the pain is all worth it!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i have used every single method of hair removing on earth lol .. i am hairy fook. WAX hurts i still book up for it .. full body WAX


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> i have used every single method of hair removing on earth lol .. i am hairy fook. WAX hurts i still book up for it .. full body WAX


Thats because you love pain you sick fcuk lol.

Been quiet around here lately, you not been on much!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

jjmac said:


> i use veet its the boll0cks, smells a bit funky but does the job, shaving gives me a little rash and waxing makes me cry, i just paste some veet on 5 min before a shower and it all just comes away with the little scraper thing they give you


Was thinkin about tryin a wee bit of veet before my hols next year but didn't know anyone who's used it and if it's anygood! Now I do  oooooo can't wait to be all smooth n shiney :thumb:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hurts to bad,, and i come out in spots so usually use clippers now,, gonna give veet for men a try next week,, my mate used it and worked a treat ,, im 1 hairy mofo tho, lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Fcuk waxing lol, used to shave but get spots, so now I just clipper down to 0.5, full body!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ahhh if it aint the main man!! hows it going mate ? u keeping busy?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> so i was in town today and the misses said i should wax my chest so i thought id man up and do it, BAD MISTAKE it hurt like fcuk and i only 3/4 of the way thro i need a break,
> 
> DOES EVERYONE ON HERE WAX OR SHAVE OR WHAT??? :tongue:


Does your misses like you??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

no but she said it was one of the best days of her life lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> ahhh if it aint the main man!! hows it going mate ? u keeping busy?


Yes bro! Im good man, always busy with 2 jobs, mrs and my daughter lol. When are u and ben popping up these areas next? Be sure to let me know when u do mate


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

this thread is puttin me off

ive never had it done before dont want to come out in a rash before i go magaluf :confused1:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

balls to waxing tried it a few weeks ago on my back and chest and come up with a rash which was really sore for almost a week never again!! lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah definately will, think we are planning a trip up soon will be good to catch up, and lol my misses is like having another job she is a nightmare and all i wanna do is call in sick !!!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all! I've been shaving,waxing...recently stopped. Always end uo with irritation (spots,ingrown hair) :cursing: Now I'm happy again:rockon: (but my LADY IS NOT:lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Spots or ingrowns just means you're either going too close or applying too much pressure.

For those that shave, a good quality shaving soap is a better option, than the can 'o' crap you get from supermarkets.


----------



## BoltonBobcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Tried em all...

Only do the waxing once a year now before hols...it's all i can stand...it hurts like ****...and when i was having it done every month, i got bad ingrowing hairs, despite all the exfoliating bollocks....

now just shave...but put lots of cream on and moisturise after...still it's back after two days!!

I'm pretty hairy and have thick chest hair so the veet never worked for me...


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

I am going to try veet, but it says on packet to watch moles!

I have a few on my back and I'm a bit worried what will actually happen, anyone know????


----------



## malewaxer (Oct 18, 2010)

Chest waxing is slightly unpleasant!!...but worth it in the end...

I have clients who take some anti histamine a day before and a few days after to reduce the reaction and it seems to help.. and also a few painkillers 30 minutes before..


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

i use the hair removal cream ladys use on the down stairs all over my body once a week 5 min b4 i shower, looks good no bother no pain, a few hairs stay hanging on after but i get them next week..... and no spots rash or redness!!!!! the little wall paper scrapper u get with it is just like a filling trowel and i just work away like im pointing a wall lol:tongue: :beer:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Boy said:


> *i use the hair removal cream ladys use on the down stairs* all over my body once a week 5 min b4 i shower, looks good no bother no pain, a few hairs stay hanging on after but i get them next week..... and no spots rash or redness!!!!! the little wall paper scrapper u get with it is just like a filling trowel and i just work away like im pointing a wall lol:tongue: :beer:


Just make sure you don't use it on the crown jewels :cursing:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

here are my experiences

Veet - not bad, dont leave that **** on to long, i ended up with a bleeding chest that looked like i had been shot with a shotgun

Waxing - doenst hurt, i got spots after though


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Im a hairy beast as my MRS thinks its gay for men to shave! :whistling:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> Im a hairy beast as my MRS thinks its gay for men to shave! :whistling:


do you shave? or are you stil a beast lol?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Waxed and Shaved before, waxing looks a lot cleaner. Isnt that painful IMO.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Soul keeper said:


> Im a hairy beast as my MRS thinks its gay for men to shave! :whistling:


Going from your avatar that's not hair, it's a thin smatering.

Now i have what you can call a full on shag pile, may as well call myself a silverback so i have no choice but to fleece myself every so often. 

Cut throat is quickest and easiest and with minimal spottage, just time consuming and the razor needs a refresh hone each time, luckily i have a cheap hack razor that does the job well enough.

No way im using my expensive vintage on my fur.


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

Omg i got my chest waxed about 7 years ago never again, i ended up wearing bandages the pain was that bad after i could not bear anything to touch it clothes wise i also ended up getting a **** load of ingrown hairs that turned nasty i would never ever get it done again i trim down with an electric hair shaver now and shave all off once in a blue moon,

ps, the women in the shop also told me it wont hurt at all

oh how she was lying!!!!!

dont let this put you off tho, i feel every man should undergo the pain of a chest wax at least once in there life haha


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

when i got mine done my misses said i was a pussy so i said se how u like it and i put a strip on her leg and ripped it off like a meant it!! she didnt even flinch with my answer being "im a pussy" ok:thumb:


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

Wax every 3 -4 weeks, hate shaving. Only ever get a few small pimples afterwards


----------



## malewaxer (Oct 18, 2010)

BadBoyR said:


> Wax every 3 -4 weeks, hate shaving. Only ever get a few small pimples afterwards


Guys if you follow the aftercare guidelines after waxing you can maintain the skin and keep it fairly spot free.. The Japanese wash cloths are great for general body exfoliation, and used with a tea tree based body wash then the natural antiseptic properties do work and then its easy to maintain...


----------

